# An Old Man Punching A Bag



## Bill Mattocks

Because we've had a few members post some videos recently about how they punch a bag, and some talk about how best to punch a bag, I thought I'd take a few minutes to post something of my own.

Please note: I am not a Sensei.  I am not an Instructor.   I am not YOUR instructor.  I am not telling anyone how to do anything.  I am merely demonstrating what I do.  I am open to your comments, criticism, suggestions, cheers, and catcalls.  Let me have it.  I'm a big boy, I can take it.





















Also let me know if you have any problems seeing the videos.  I haven't done this in a long time, I'm not sure I have the settings correct.


----------



## Transk53

Vids showed fine. Thanks for posting this, it is really worth a sticky on first impressions. Will take a indepth look tomorrow as sleep before work. But yeah liking it


----------



## JowGaWolf

Bill Mattocks said:


> Because we've had a few members post some videos recently about how they punch a bag, and some talk about how best to punch a bag, I thought I'd take a few minutes to post something of my own.
> 
> Please note: I am not a Sensei.  I am not an Instructor.   I am not YOUR instructor.  I am not telling anyone how to do anything.  I am merely demonstrating what I do.  I am open to your comments, criticism, suggestions, cheers, and catcalls.  Let me have it.  I'm a big boy, I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also let me know if you have any problems seeing the videos.  I haven't done this in a long time, I'm not sure I have the settings correct.


Bill.. lol.. you would be welcomed in Jow Ga just because of the way you make the fist (in the punching the bag video). The first fist, not the one where the fingers are flat instead of tucked in.  We keep our thumb on the outside and actually have a technique where we would strike with the joint of the thumb.    It's good to see another system that does the same thing because it's not common.  In reference to how you make your fist I think that's the the best to make a fist. Not saying it's best for everyone but definitely for the system I study it's the best.  It causes the bones in the hand to align differently than the common fist. The fist will literally take on a "box-like" look a nice 90 degree angle and smooth sizes.  The common way to make a fist has curves where our fist are almost completely flat.  I think it's this bone alignment that is critical to being able to throw a hard punch without destroying the hand or wrist.

I like the indentations that you were making in the bag.  I can get an idea of what part of the fist you are hitting with by the indentations.  Don't forget to breath next time lol.  I know you already know this, it's just a habit for me.  It's one of those reminders that everyone gets and gives and it's not a reflection on your skill level.  The indentations on that bag were a good representation of your punching skill and you can see where the knuckles dig in... Jokes sound like IT jokes. lol.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Bill,  all I'll saqy is I enjoyed the videos  thanks for posting them


----------



## Ironbear24

My uncle makes a fist like you do. I never really got the hang of it, he practices Aikido and Tae Kwon do. It was interesting to see that style of making a fist again. I liked your videos, my question is though does it make much difference if the position of the fist is perpendicular or parralel to the floor? I noticed your fists were more vertical when punching.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Ironbear24 said:


> My uncle makes a fist like you do. I never really got the hang of it, he practices Aikido and Tae Kwon do. It was interesting to see that style of making a fist again. I liked your videos, my question is though does it make much difference if the position of the fist is perpendicular or parralel to the floor? I noticed your fists were more vertical when punching.



Isshin Ryu is an Okinawan style that is characterized by a vertical fist, yes. It doesn't mean our fists are always vertical, but often. We use what works. If a fist fits a body part better when angled, we do that.


----------



## Ironbear24

Bill Mattocks said:


> Isshin Ryu is an Okinawan style that is characterized by a vertical fist, yes. It doesn't mean our fists are always vertical, but often. We use what works. If a fist fits a body part better when angled, we do that.



Ok, I'm telling on you to your sensei.







J/K


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Ironbear24 said:


> Ok, I'm telling on you to your sensei.
> 
> J/K



Big meany!


----------



## Transk53

Very enjoyable and very easy to follow. Nice one Bill!


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Good explanation of your style's approach.

With regard to the issue of bag gloves vs bare hands, I've found those Wavemaster bags to be much more forgiving on the hands than a really packed hanging heavy bag.


----------



## Tames D

Nice beard.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Ironbear24 said:


> My uncle makes a fist like you do. I never really got the hang of it, he practices Aikido and Tae Kwon do. It was interesting to see that style of making a fist again. I liked your videos, my question is though does it make much difference if the position of the fist is perpendicular or parralel to the floor? I noticed your fists were more vertical when punching.


 If you are shooting the fist from your center meaning elbows in and not out, then it shouldn't be a any difference.  You won't be able to do a vertical punch if you have your elbows out.


----------



## FriedRice

Jabs are on the slow side and not coming back fast enough, and not back close enough to the face. 

Uppercuts at short range doesn't have any points of defense


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Thanks for posting this Bill!


----------



## Ironbear24

FriedRice said:


> Uppercuts at short range doesn't have any points of defense



They are great in a clinch though.


----------



## punisher73

Great videos Bill.  I enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Buka

Bill's attitude - it's why I got into the arts. Why I've stayed, too. (Damn you, Bill Mattocks!)


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Thanks for the post Bill, I always enjoy seeing the approach of different styles!


----------



## ShawnP

WOW Bill, after watching the 3rd video at about 5:56 you blew my mind, when i was first learning martial arts in an actual school we were taught the basics of blocking and punching, and this was my particular way of forming a fist as well, it just seemed to make sense because my hands were so fat that when i struck something my curled fingers would actually cushion my punches and thus i came up with the idea that if i didn't curl my fingers into palms that would make for a flatter surface exposing the knuckles. only difference is the thumb, i cant actually say for sure how or where i placed my thumb since i wasn't actually striking with my thumb. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

ShawnP said:


> WOW Bill, after watching the 3rd video at about 5:56 you blew my mind, when i was first learning martial arts in an actual school we were taught the basics of blocking and punching, and this was my particular way of forming a fist as well, it just seemed to make sense because my hands were so fat that when i struck something my curled fingers would actually cushion my punches and thus i came up with the idea that if i didn't curl my fingers into palms that would make for a flatter surface exposing the knuckles. only difference is the thumb, i cant actually say for sure how or where i placed my thumb since i wasn't actually striking with my thumb. Thanks for sharing this.



Some people call that 'old man fist' and it makes sense; I find it less painful with the beginnings of arthritis I sometimes have in my fingers.  There are many different fist formations; I cannot say which are better than another; I can only say which work best for me.  The thumb on top is a characteristic of Isshin Ryu karate, but there are other styles that do it different ways, and I would not say any of them are wrong.


----------



## Ironbear24

Buka said:


> Bill's attitude - it's why I got into the arts. Why I've stayed, too. (Damn you, Bill Mattocks!)



How long have you two known each other?


----------



## Buka

I just know Bill from this forum. Never had the pleasure to meet him yet. But his attitude towards the Arts? That's why I love the Arts. It's the same attitude I've always had, he just says it better than me.


----------



## Ironbear24

Oh that's cool.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis

Bill Mattocks said:


> Because we've had a few members post some videos recently about how they punch a bag, and some talk about how best to punch a bag, I thought I'd take a few minutes to post something of my own.
> 
> Please note: I am not a Sensei.  I am not an Instructor.   I am not YOUR instructor.  I am not telling anyone how to do anything.  I am merely demonstrating what I do.  I am open to your comments, criticism, suggestions, cheers, and catcalls.  Let me have it.  I'm a big boy, I can take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also let me know if you have any problems seeing the videos.  I haven't done this in a long time, I'm not sure I have the settings correct.



Thanks for posting!


----------

